# x-mplayer internet plug in



## Veronetta25 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi, I have a new MacBook with OSX v10.4. I want to access live video streams from internet sites (uefa.com, bbc.co.uk) but a message comes up saying I need an internet plug in of the MIME type" application/x-mplayer2". I found a message on your site earlier saying that I should download the following files after finding them on google....npdsplay.dll and npwmsdrm.dll...I have downloaded these and they're on my desktop, but I'm having difficulty moving them into my Safari internet plug-in folder. What next??!! Probably something very simple, I know! 
Thanks


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Greetings... 

What you are attempting to do, I believe, is to do a fix that is necessary for Windows-based machines, but NOT for Apple.
For your MB I would recommend any of the following: Flip4Mac, RealPlayer, or VLC. I've the Flip4Mac and RealPlayer, and both work great.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/wmcomponents.mspx
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/internet_utilities/realplayer.html
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html


----------

